# Rzr seats in a teryx



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

My buddy has. Set of rzr seats he is gonna give me anyone tried to install them
In a teryx ? Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

All you need to do is mod the seat base a little. I see a good many on the Teryx forum


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

Yea I've been looking around that's what most people say I think they will be a nice upgrade to factory seats


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Definitely. I thought a out doing the same as well. But finding a used set local is hard.


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Don't mean to thread jack but p how do you find the teryx forum on taptalk?




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Never mind I found it.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Just like that. Lol


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

Got the rzr seats man these seats are so much nicer than the stock law mower
Seats


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sweet 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks can't decide if I want to take the side bars off or not


----------

